# EOY/ Maintenance Fees ?



## cwn (Nov 19, 2011)

If I buy a TS every other year - do I pay every year maintenance fees? Is it resort specific? For instance, London Bridge. 
Thanks!
 Christi


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends on the resort.  We have an EOY that we pay 1/2 the mf each year, and we have another EOY that you pay the full amount only the use year.  You'll need to check with the resort to know for sure.

Marty


----------



## cwn (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Marty! 
How do you like having an EOY?


----------



## presley (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an EOY that is billed quarterly to me.  So, I pay a little over $100. each quarter, which I prefer to the one lump sum every 2 years.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 19, 2012)

Every system handles the billing of EOY differently. With Marriott, I pay 50% of the MF every year. With Southwind I pay 100% of the MF EOY in the year of usage. 

An EOY ownership can be a good thing if you don't want to travel to the same location every year but want to own that particular timeshare for personal usage. It eliminates the need to exchange, pay exchange fee's and belong to an exchange company. There are members who prefer to own EOY ownerships as they can buy the resorts they want to visit intermitantly rather than feel locked into either going to those resorts every year or making exchanges EOY. It allows them to own a larger varity of locations where they enjoy vacationing.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 20, 2012)

We own an EOY with Grand Pacific Resorts at Grand Pacific Palisades. We pay 1/2 of the current annual dues for our unit type every year.  (Put another way: the annual dues for 1 week of our unit type is billed in two sections: one half due in the use year, the other half due in the non-use year.)

This EOY works especially well for us given the Grand Pacific Resort (GPR) system.  As owners, we get all the benefits while paying less in dues.

Day-use at our home resort - any day, any year.
Exempt status from RCI's 1-in-4 of the entire GPR family.   (We can trade _into_ any GPR location as often as we wish!)
Avoids parking fees (etc) when using GPR properties.
Bonus Time rates at home resort and "Owner" rates using ResorTime's network.
Discounted RCI renewal fees. 
... and ... a fairly strong trader ... every other year!


----------



## klpca (Jan 20, 2012)

We bought an EOY Seapointe for many of the same reasons, plus I really like their internal exchange, GPX exchange. We still haven't joined RCI and probably won't because GPX said they would take some of our other non-Grand Pacific weeks as long as the resort would allow it, so we could use GPX for our Maui Lea week and our Donatello week. I haven't tried it so I'm not sure if it will work.



rhonda said:


> We own an EOY with Grand Pacific Resorts at Grand Pacific Palisades. We pay 1/2 of the current annual dues for our unit type every year.  (Put another way: the annual dues for 1 week of our unit type is billed in two sections: one half due in the use year, the other half due in the non-use year.)
> 
> This EOY works especially well for us given the Grand Pacific Resort (GPR) system.  As owners, we get all the benefits while paying less in dues.
> 
> ...


----------



## cwn (Jan 25, 2012)

Great points Rhonda! Thanks for sharing  






rhonda said:


> We own an EOY with Grand Pacific Resorts at Grand
> 
> 
> Pacific Palisades. We pay 1/2 of the current annual dues for our unit type every year.  (Put another way: the annual dues for 1 week of our unit type is billed in two sections: one half due in the use year, the other half due in the non-use year.)
> ...


----------



## presley (Jan 25, 2012)

klpca said:


> We bought an EOY Seapointe for many of the same reasons, plus I really like their internal exchange, GPX exchange. We still haven't joined RCI and probably won't because GPX said they would take some of our other non-Grand Pacific weeks as long as the resort would allow it, so we could use GPX for our Maui Lea week and our Donatello week. I haven't tried it so I'm not sure if it will work.



I didn't know GPX would take our other resorts.  That is unbelievably AWESOME.  If my others will trade into GPX, I doubt I'd ever need another exchange company.

I'd like to add to Rhonda's list of benefits:
You can rent unlimited bonus weeks through GPX exchanges bonus weeks program.  It has a lot of very nice resorts and the weekly rental prices are less than the annual dues.


----------



## klpca (Jan 25, 2012)

presley said:


> I didn't know GPX would take our other resorts.  That is unbelievably AWESOME.  If my others will trade into GPX, I doubt I'd ever need another exchange company.



I'm still not sure if this would work but I called them and asked when I noticed that they had both Donatello units and Maui Lea units available for exchange. They told me that as long as the resort was ok with it they would accept those weeks. I don't have any to deposit now, but I intend to try as soon as I have a week to exchange. Let us know if you are successful.


----------

